# Octopath Traveler (favorite OST of the year so far)



## MatthewHarnage (Sep 7, 2018)

Just wanted to start a conversation of this fantastic soundtrack that seems to have gone unnoticed here! 

It's a huge collection of orchestral/other stuff with tons of great melodies, orchestration, and other awesome stuff. I definitely recommend listening to it if you haven't already.


----------



## JulianF (Sep 7, 2018)

I was just listening to it yesterday!
Here's some insight from the composer himself - https://note.mu/yasunori_nishiki/m/m794192564040
It's in Japanese so we lose some things in translation unless you know the language. :(


----------



## MatthewHarnage (Sep 7, 2018)

JulianF said:


> I was just listening to it yesterday!
> Here's some insight from the composer himself - https://note.mu/yasunori_nishiki/m/m794192564040
> It's in Japanese so we lose some things in translation unless you know the language. :(



Yeah! I've been keeping up with Nishiki's post pretty well. He's kickin ass!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 4, 2019)

Honestly, I liked octopath but I found the soundtrack to be getting stale rather fast. I much, much preferred the soundtrack to Bravely Default.


----------



## ThomasNL (Nov 19, 2019)

Just discovered it. It is amazing! So many memorable tunes and great production quality :O


----------

